
Ask HN: Topics for a lunch and learn? - bulletblue
The dev team at the company I just joined is starting a weekly lunch and learn to share knowledge on some interesting and relevant topics in the development world. As someone who doesn&#x27;t consider himself a domain expert on any particular topic, I&#x27;m a little nervous to participate, yet many people have spoken up with a wealth of topics (webpack&#x2F;gulp, docker, angular) to talk about. I have interest in all kinds of tech but I&#x27;ve spent most of my career as a backend developer. What are some interesting, innovative topics I could read up on to give me some ideas for a lunch and learn of my own?
======
ankurdhama
What about introducing them to the world of backend systems where the approach
is completely different then front-end apps. Things like distributed state and
processing, parallelism, concurrency etc.

Title could be something like "Backend systems - An app that is always running
across machines"

